

Twitter API bug still not fixed 3 years later - jv22222
http://code.google.com/p/twitter-api/issues/detail?id=214

======
mattdeboard
Astonishingly generous rounding bug with Hacker News submission title still
not fixed 40 minutes later

------
dandelany
This is my favorite part:

    
    
      Comment 17 by alexfpayne, Apr 21, 2009
      Marking "Invalid" so these issues don't clutter the 
      main view of issues. 
      All are tracked on http://apiwiki.twitter.com/V2-Roadmap
      Status: Invalid
    

<sarcasm>Yes, Twitter, the best way to stop production issues from cluttering
up the issue queue is just to mark them as invalid.</sarcasm>

~~~
burgerbrain
I prefer this comment:

 _Its not fair to accuse anybody. Its clearly said in the API docs, that both
the APIs will be merged in version 2.0. This issue will be automatically get
addressed by that time.

If you are looking for a temporary solution, I'm sure you can find one by
surfing through the groups. _

------
100k
Heh, good ol' issue 214. I get Google issue alerts about it every time someone
complains.

I don't think this will ever be fixed. If Twitter hasn't officially deprecated
the search API in favor of the streaming API, they have de facto, by not
making any significant changes in the search API in years. The streaming API
still can't do everything the search API can, but it has gotten somewhat
close.

------
aviel
It's my understanding that this isn't really a bug as much as it's an
infrastructure limitation (search index is separate and in many ways still
legacy from Summize). To change it, would likely require a lot more than just
_fixing a bug_. I figure they're just investing in a new search engine in
general that will take care of the issue.

------
thenduks
The entitlement and general sour attitude in most of those comments is
seriously soul-crushing :(

~~~
jqueryin
Everyone always pulls the entitlement card if you bash some open source
project or framework nowadays...

~~~
thenduks
Nothing wrong with 'bashing'. Plenty of open source projects I would gladly
say 'suck' but this isn't what I'm talking about.

I was referring to comments like this: "This should have been fixed on
priority" and "WHY HASNT THIS ISSUE BEEN FIXED??". There are _plenty_ of
constructive, honest comments in there, but the amount of whining and bitching
by people who act like they 'deserve' the API they're complaining about in the
first place just brings me down, that's all.

------
jdminhbg
I've fixed two or three instances of client side bugs caused by this over the
years. Seems completely crazy to me that they don't at least eliminate it from
the response if they're not going to fix it.

